# Intel Core I7-2620M / Nvidia NVS 4200M - loht sich der Mehrpreis?



## Hatuja (20. Juni 2011)

Hi eXtremler,

ich hatte ja schon mal nach einem Notebook gesucht, aufgrund keines passenden Angebotes hatte ich die Sache aufgeschoben.
Nun bin ich bei meinen Job über einen von den neuen Dells gestolpert. Der ist ein bisschen größer als ich wollte, aber sei's drum.
Das Gerät wäre ein Dell Latitude 6420.

Wenn ich mir das Teil selber konfiguriere, kann ich u.a. die Zusatzoptionen:
- Ein Intel® Core™ I7-2620M (2.70Ghz, 4MB cache, Dual Core) [zuzgl. 146,00 €]
- Separate Grafikkarte NVIDIA NVS 4200M [zuzgl. 55,00 €]
wählen.

Nun meine Frage: Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die beiden Komponenten?

Als Prozessor- Basis steckt ein Intel Core I5-2520M (2.50Ghz) drin. Allein vom Takt her würde ich keine 150€ mehr zahlen. Aber lohnt sich der Aufpreis zu einem I7???
Und wie schaut das mit der NVS aus? Genauere Daten zu der NVS kann ich leider nicht sagen, aber der wird wohl nur 512 MB haben.
In Hinsicht, dass die Intel HD 3000 ja nun nicht mal schlecht ist und zum Teil mit den dedizierten "einstiger" Chips mithalten kann, lohnt sich der NVS?

Schonmal vielen Dank!


----------



## DiabloJulian (20. Juni 2011)

Für was benutzt du den Laptop hauptsächlich? Für Office wird die HD 3000 ausreichen, fürs Spielen lohnt sich evtl. die 4200M (obwohl ich mir die auch nicht gerade leistungsstark vorstelle).


----------



## Hatuja (20. Juni 2011)

Ja, überwiegend werde ich ihn für Office verwenden, aber nach getaner Arbeit sollte auch schon mal ein Spielchen drin sein.
Nichts Weltbewegendes, aber schon mehr als eine Intel GMA 950 (wie jetzt) hin bekommt.

Das Problem ist halt, dass ich sonnst kein Gerät gefunden habe, dass klein ist, mit ordentlichem Display und eine dedizierte Grafikeinheit hat...


----------

